# Nationwide Haunted House Survey - Help the Industry



## STB_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello Haunter,

Included in this post you will find a link to a short 5 minute survey about the Haunted House Industry. As many of you know the Halloween Industry is one of the largest holiday related industries and is growing by millions of dollars each year.

This survey is the first industry wide attempt to measure that market. By filling this simple survey out you will be helping us guage how large the industry is growing and what direction it's heading in.

The results of this survey will appear in a new feature length documentary we are creating called "Generation Fear" as well as in industry magazines.


http://www.surveymonkey.com/Users/3...E214.asp?U=109751693801&DO_NOT_COPY_THIS_LINK

P.S. All results are anonymous!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ummmm. Hello again! Yes, it is me again. I told you I was good at harassing everyone.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

STB_productions said:


> Hello Haunter,
> 
> Included in this post you will find a link to a short 5 minute survey about the Haunted House Industry. As many of you know the Halloween Industry is one of the largest holiday related industries and is growing by millions of dollars each year.
> 
> ...


Spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam eggs bacon and SPAM!


----------



## STB_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Hah you are good at harassing!


----------

